# The Elk Backstrap Sandwich



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I just saw this online, I think I'm going to try it tonight. My mouth is already watering.....

http://www.nevadafoodies.com/the-elk-backstrap-sandwich/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm coming to your house for dinner tonight...that looks amazing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'm coming to your house for dinner tonight...that looks amazing.


 Hey Lost pick me up on your way.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Let me experiment first, then come on up. I will definitely be adding mushrooms though. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful, although...do you have permission to use those copyrighted pictures?

If not please just post the link to the online article. Sneaking a copyrighted pic to the UWN here and there isn't a big deal but cut and pasting the whole whole thing is not good. 

Thanks and good luck making your sandwich.


----------

